# Game Thread, Bucks vs Bulls, Nov 6



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

@









*Milwaukee Bucks at Chicago Bulls *
7:30 Central on FSNN and NBA TV listen live on WTMJ 620 AM

*Bucks Starting line up:*










































Bogut - Redd - Patterson - Williams - Villanueza

*Bucks Bench*























Bell - Blake - Skinner 

*Bulls Starters*




































Brown - Deng - Wallace - Gordon - Hinrich

*Bulls Bench*











































Khryapa - Nocioni - Allen - Sefolosha - Duhon - Thomas
​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shouldbe an interesting game. 2 contrasting styles going at it. Itll be interesting to see how Bogut reacts to playin on Wallace. Will be a good test to see how he has progressed. I expect CV to run rings around PJ Brown and taking him outside with the long bombs.

Bogut gets his shot blocked to often, needs to get it up strong against a player of Ben Wallaces caliber.

I think Bucks win 90 - 85


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

This is my conflicted game since I'm a fan of both. But I was pretty certain that if Wallace and Brown could control the boards, the Bulls would control the entire game. Looks like that so far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What happened to Andrew Bogut tonight? and Mo Williams for that matter?

I guess Chi-town has too much bulk for Bogut to handle.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

BG44 said:


> What happened to Andrew Bogut tonight? and Mo Williams for that matter?
> 
> I guess Chi-town has too much bulk for Bogut to handle.


Yep. Andrew's got problems with certain big men like Bogut or Bosh for that matter. And the Bulls guards played well.


----------

